# Roofing Arrest Question



## NHRoofer (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello

My name is Chris Winters and I work for a small roofing company out of Derry NH. On Monday 11/10 we were setting up for the day at a residental address on a private way in Westboro MA and two uniformed men approached the job site.

At first we assumed they were the local PD and we had set off the house alarm. They identified themselves as Massachusetts Department of Industrial Accident Inspectors and fined my boss $100.00 for failure to have workers comp insurance and issued a stop work order.

They then requested we (3) produce identification and questioned about past criminal history. I felt uncomfortable about the questions and asked if I could refuse.

This did not go over very well and they stated I would be arrested! I wanted to respectfully inquire if DIA Investigators had powers of arrest or do they work with civil law only.

My boss will pay the fine but I wanted to call their boss if they abused their "powers" beyond the scope of their duties.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

That will probably be decided in court. But did you get arrested?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

HUH ?????? Did they wear hats ?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Here you go, from what I've read, they have the power to shut you down and fine you. About the Office of Investigations

I'd be happy with your cooperation in identifying yourself, but it's kind of a reach to say beyond that you'd be arrested.


----------



## NHRoofer (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply and I did produce ID so I don't know if he would have locked me up. When I told him I had no past criminal history he did not seem to believe my answer and stated he would find out on his own.


Thanks!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Give my standard answer: No Habla Englais.
Just tell them to eff off and talk to your boss.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you Caucasian? If so they may not have been used to seeing a white boy on a roof, just not usually the case around here. Just investigating an unusual occurrence.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> Did it not occur to you to call the local police?
> 
> They _could_ have been from a competitor, hoping to screw with you.


If so it seems to of worked.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Eagle13 said:


> Are you Caucasian? If so they may not have been used to seeing a white boy on a roof, just not usually the case around here. Just investigating an unusual occurrence.


White guy on a roof and he is not Santa?










Ha ha! I always wanted to use this!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Sniper said:


> HUH ?????? Did they wear hats ?


yea they were wearing hard hats just to be safe


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

rookie said:


> yea they were wearing hard hats just to be safe


So now you are going to post in every post to be a pain in the a$$?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I have never heard of DIA Investigators wearing uniforms..........?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Eagle13 said:


> So now you are going to post in every post to be a pain in the a$$?


that was not my intention


----------



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

A couple of years back I had my house sided and a woman from this department showed up on the first day of work. She asked for proof of insurance and wanted to see IDs of everyone working. No one on the job wanted to give them IDs so she sent them all packing - shut the job down. No one was arrested though and my GC had to hire a new crew to finish the job. I think the GC was fined as well. It was real pain the a%$ for me because it extended the job another month.


----------

